

Software Startups Get JetBrains Tools at 50% Off - rdemmer
http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2014/02/19/attention-startups-get-jetbrains-tools-at-50-off/

======
sergiotapia
I can't recommend RubyMine enough. It's single-handedly the best developer
tool I've ever had the joy of using.

It handles RVM and RVM gemsets natively with ZERO configuration, integrates
with Git history and pending changes, can connect to databases and view
records IN THE IDE, you can open a terminal right there in the IDE for when
you need to get down and dirty.

And the shortcuts - dear lord the Shortcuts are a TIME SAVER. Cmd+Shift+O >
Type in filename > Bam. You're there. Cmd+click object, you are taken to it's
implementation or declaration automatically.

Highly recommend RubyMine!

~~~
akx
Not sure if RubyMine has this (yet), but hitting Shift twice opens "Search
Everywhere" in my PyCharm, which is even faster than Ctrl+(Shift+(Alt+))N.

~~~
pilif
Thank you SO MUCH for this. I had no idea. Whatever I do, I can't make my
brain remember the various navigation keyboard shortcuts and guessing a file
always felt better than moving to the mouse, opening the menu and thinking
about the appropriate item to use.

This is amazing. Very easy to reach shortcut and very broad search (while
still being fast).

------
btipling
JetBrains is super startup friendly. While we have been working on our
IntelliJ plugin to edit with others in real time JetBrains has given us
discounts, engineering help (via their forums), and we have even started
talking to their business development team about getting our plugin more
attention. They're also very responsive on Twitter. JetBrains is a great
company, with good people. It's weird to me that as a long time vim user to be
so happy with their editors. I still use vim for a lot of editing, but the
features in IntelliJ and PyCharm and WebStorm and all the others are amazing.
I don't use vim anymore to write Java. I use IntelliJ, because you hardly
type. You just tell IntelliJ what you want and it writes your code for you,
one piece at a time. Even with Python I'm finding myself using PyCharm more
often. It's very good, especially for debugging.

------
gdulli
Be sure you're aware of the upgrade policy before buying a license. I used to
be a PyCharm customer until I learned how the policy works. Last year the
product was broken for me for about 6 months, and at the time the bug was
fixed, my renewal would have been retroactive and cover a period of several
months when I couldn't use the product. That wasn't acceptable, nor was paying
the non-renewal price, since I'd have been otherwise willing to renew, so I
stopped using the product.

~~~
rdemmer
gdulli, Can't comment on what has happened up until this point, but if you are
interested in having me dig into this to see what can be done email me at
robert[dot]demmer[at]jetbrains[dot]com. Doesn't sound like our standard
procedure.

~~~
gdulli
It seems like it's the normal policy based on this page, or did I misinterpret
it?
[http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/buy/buy.jsp#renew](http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/buy/buy.jsp#renew)

"Regardless of the actual upgrade subscription renewal date, your new upgrade
subscription term will always start on the date following your previous
upgrade subscription expiration date."

~~~
jasallen
Sounds to me like they are making the point that you won't be "double
subscribed" if you renew early -- no overlapping terms. In other words, a good
thing. Did you actually talk to anyone who told you you'd be out-of-luck, or
just interpreted it from that page?

~~~
lost_name
On the other hand, I believe the product will not deactivate. So, if Version 2
is released on the last day of your subscription and you upgrade and let your
subscription lapse, and version 3 is released 8 months later and you renew
then, you sort of got a pass on the "down time" whereas active subscriptions
would not.

------
kailuowang
What many people didn't realize is that JetBrians' IDEs are not only IDEs but
also amazing text editors. Its capability of navigating across multiple
locations in your project is unparalleled. For example, you can navigate to
where you last changed anything with a key stroke (and then the place you
changed before that). It can also navigate to where your cursor last located
(in a complete different file/location) with a key stroke. You can easily
switch between all opened files or switching between all edited files. When
you do a search all, you can use keystroke to switch between all hits at
different locations. Not to mention that in IDE, you can go to declaration,
find usages etc.

All these are really important productivity booster. Because we all spend a
significant amount of time navigating our code base. VIM is really a great
editor with its programmable command line interface, but it's not as nearly
easy to navigate code in VIM than in JetBrians IDE.

JetBrians' integration with Git is also amazing, combined with its own local
history system. In JetBrian IDEs, when I open file, any local change
(according to git) will be marked at the left, a simply click can revert that
particular local change. With the local history and auto save, I never need to
worry about saving the files.

------
henrik_w
Echoing other sentiments here: IntelliJ IDEA really is great, a real
productivity boost to use. More here:
[http://henrikwarne.com/2012/06/17/programmer-productivity-
em...](http://henrikwarne.com/2012/06/17/programmer-productivity-emacs-versus-
intellij-idea/)

------
Wintamute
I tried WebStorm for a while but didn't get on with it. Too many confusingly
implemented IDE features hampered by sprawling settings menus. One too many
times I hit upon a frustrating editor feature that seemed like it should be
simple to tweak, but wasn't able to get it right. IMO a case of trying to
cover too many frontend dev task use cases with not enough attention to UI/UX
etc. This was a few versions ago though so maybe it got better and of course
YMMV. I think I prefer a simpler and more transparently configurable IDE these
days with any fancy stuff happening explicitly in a declarative build/watch
script.

------
dkhenry
Actually you can apply to get their software free for use on open source
projects.

I got hooked on IDEA by using it for a Open Source project and now gladly pay
for it to use on commercial software.

------
tijs
Haha, they must be loving this thread over at Jetbrains. PyCharm user here
since it came out. Tried just about everything else but after i started using
PyCharm i haven't looked back.

My only gripe is perhaps performance. If you want to run a reasonably large
Django project in debug mode you better bring some serious hardware. My 2011
Macbook Air with 4GB was nowhere near fast enough to do that, have since
upgraded to a 16GB pro and now it's fine.

~~~
tostitos1979
PyCharm is impressive! However, I've found it a bit challenging to get some of
my common use cases to work. For instance, I often type out a single python
script. It seems I can't do this without a project :(

Love the debugger too!

~~~
gorohoroh
It's true that PyCharm doesn't let you work with files out of project. AFAIK
this should change later this year in all IntelliJ IDEA-based products
including PyCharm.

------
theg2
Can't recommend their software enough, totally worth the money for everything
unless you're doing .NET. I mean...it's Visual Studio after all.

~~~
kasey_junk
It's been a few years since I've done it, but when I was doing .NET
development Jetbrains Resharper was an absolutely essential tool.

~~~
bkmartin
And indeed it still is. Great product.

------
wpietri
I'll add that they also have an individual license program. IntelliJ idea is
$199 instead of $499. Rubymine and PhpStorm are $99 instead of $199. It's a
great deal.

I've been using their tools since 2001, and they've only gotten better.

------
hans0l074
Purchased IntelliJ IDEA 12 for Java/JEE dev (personal license) last fall - and
I will never return to Eclipse again (Used Eclipse for 6 years since Europa).
I love this IDE and would recommend it to any Java developer.

------
yawz
This is a great initiative! I've been a long time IntelliJ IDEA user, among
some other JetBrains products such as AppCode, Resharper, etc. They know how
to build tools and it is money well-spent.

------
th3iedkid
MPS is one good DSL platforms from jetbrain's. Has had quite a steep curve to
learn for me, nevertheless wonderful platform to build a workbench on!

------
henryw
Webstorm/PHPStorm are the best tools that I've used. Their line of products
are the only IDEs with working navigator panels for Backbone.js.

------
davexunit
The best dev tools in life are free (as in freedom).

~~~
zeroDivisible
No, the best ones are the ones with which you're most productive with.

I'm running Vim / IntelliJ Idea all day long for last few years and wouldn't
ever get rid of one or the other. You can use a plugin to have some Vim-like
capabilities in idea, but then - when it comes to working with text files (not
project files) / ssh / work on remote servers, Vim is my tool to go.

If Notepad or Visual Studio works the same way for you, then you should be
happy that you found a tool that works - price has nothing to do with the
quality of the tool and quality of the tool has nothing to do with how
productive you are when you're using it.

------
arikrak
50% off is still more expensive than their price for individual licenses.

~~~
btipling
You can't expense individual licenses. It's part of the terms.

